# First Glock



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Picked up my first Glock today at the gun show , 34 , feels great in my hand. Price was good I thought , $570 out the door tax and background check. Thanks to all for the good reading. Frank:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well did you buy it too? Man you must of had a great day at the gun show if you come home with two guns.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Well did you buy it too? Man you must of had a great day at the gun show if you come home with two guns.


Yea it was great day Both NIB Glock 34 and a CZ 75B , I'll work on pictures as soon as Shipwreck post a reminded:mrgreen:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations, the 34 is a great shooter.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Here you go!


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

One more!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I like that shot looking down the sites. Good luck with both your new guns. We are going to have to change your Handle from Lawman to Money bags. Just kidding ya..Ha! Ha!


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Sweet!!! What brand of sights are those?


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I like that shot looking down the sites. Good luck with both your new guns. We are going to have to change your Handle from Lawman to Money bags. Just kidding ya..Ha! Ha!


Hey Baldy it's Lawnman , not Lawman , I mow the grass not arrest it.:mrgreen:


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Glockamania® said:


> Sweet!!! What brand of sights are those?


They are TRU-GLO fiber optics , not nite sights , Glock man at the show put them on $60 . Most of my nite shooting is with my mossberg , point and shoot. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*OOPs!!*

Sorry about that Lawnman. I take the swift kick:nutkick: Man that hurts:smt022 ..


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Sorry about that Lawnman. I take the swift kick:nutkick: Man that hurts:smt022 ..


No problem , I would be proud to be called either!!!:smt1099


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Went to the range this am , the new Glock was Perfection!!:mrgreen:


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

Glad to hear you like, because there will be a sale on all Glocks (w/reps, give-aways, etc.) at my LGS in March. I'm 100% sure I'm going to get the G-34. :smt023


----------

